# This Is It (Michael Jackson Movie)



## Prince of Pop (Aug 8, 2009)

I found out during this week that the Michael Jackson Movie will hit theaters very soon. According to the court documents regarding Michael Jackson's estate, Columbia Pictures has aquired the footage of the rehearsal to make a movie. The Jackson estate will get 90% of the profits made while AEG Live gets the remaining 10%. Columbia Pictures has guaranteed at least $60 million for the rights.

I really want to see that movie when it hits!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2009)

i thought he already had one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

From what I understand, it's a documentary about his recent years and his work with the "This Is It" concerts.


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought they already made a two part documentary about his life... it was made many years ago. I believe they were called *Thriller* & _*Smooth Criminal*_. 


What more do you need after that? 






.... :mj


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 8, 2009)

On a sidenote, I heard today they're going to create a Michael Jackson video game, it was already planned a while ago, yeah


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 9, 2009)

Guys, check this out, this has nothing to do with them movie, but I just I like to share it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82v5751Elcs[/YOUTUBE]
:mjIt's a beautiful piece of video dedicating Michael's humanitarian efforts, the song "Free The World" is by his sister LaToya Jackson and it does have Michael excerpt of "Heal The World".:mj


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Aug 9, 2009)

MJ back on the big screen? Hell Yeah!!! 

:mj:mj:mj


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 9, 2009)

I say Morgan Freeman plays Michael in his later years


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 9, 2009)

If he doesn't become a Transformer, it'll be the worst sequel ever.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 11, 2009)

The movie of Michael Jackson is just a documentary film, it's all about his final rehearsal for his "This Is It" concert, in which I was supposed to attend sometime in February. Sorry to say, but there is nothing about Morgan Freeman playing Michael and I just found out last night that the movie will hit theatres in October.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 11, 2009)

is that MJ emoticon from the game Moonwalker? 

Pretty smooth moves 


I hope I'd get to see him in the movie theater, and that they release more albums which he recorded!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2009)

The only way I'd watch it is if it were a movie about Thriller with zombies and shit.

Or, that one video game of him from the 80s. Moonwalker or whatever it was called. I'd also watch that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I've also heard of rumours of Academy Awards talk.

Which I don't really believe. . . since it's the Academy Awards, after all.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 12, 2009)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> is that MJ emoticon from the game Moonwalker?
> 
> Pretty smooth moves
> 
> ...



Yes it is and I agree with you that they should release more, what I want most is the Bad Tour to be released on DVD, I wanted one on Rome 88', Wembley 88' and Los Angeles 89'. When I mean Wembley I mean London.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 12, 2009)

My bet is that this film will make a shitload of $ in the opening weekend box office, guarateed. I wont be suprised though, since it revolves around the greatest entertainer the music business has and _will_ ever see...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2009)

How can you make a feature-length film with a couple of footage of his rehearsals?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> How can you make a feature-length film with a couple of footage of his rehearsals?



The film will also feature interviews with his backup dancers, and people who took part in the concert.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The only way I'd watch it is if it were a movie about Thriller with zombies and shit.
> 
> Or, that one video game of him from the 80s. Moonwalker or whatever it was called. I'd also watch that.



This. Nothing about Michael Jackson movie interest me in the least bit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> How can you make a feature-length film with a couple of footage of his rehearsals?



Documentary film.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy's right, it's a documentary film. I remember Michael wanted to do movie projects over the years, the only movies I got he did was "The Wiz" (a Motown film) and "Miss Cast Away" (Bryan Michael Stoller film). I also know that Moonwalker is already on DVD on most countries, except North America and I wanted that movie so bad.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 14, 2009)

Wasn't there a short film on MJ on VH1 or something?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

Ghosts, I believe.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 18, 2009)

I love "Ghosts", I remember the first time I've in on Halloween 5 years ago and it was on MuchVibe. My god, that film was so hilarous it cracks me up everytime. Michael's faces he's done was just so damn funny I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Sep 10, 2009)

It's been almost a month, but check this out, it's an official movie poster for "This Is It".


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Sep 10, 2009)

It looks good, I what see it. I know Michael was in MIB2 as will, and I what Moonwalker on DVD or Blu-ray.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2009)

Billie Jean performance on the big screen, PLEASE.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey guys, the official trailer for "This Is It" movie is here finally, I saw it last night at the ending of MTV's Video Music Awards 2009, I'm still psyched that I wanted to see the movie so badly and lets not forget the tribute at the opening.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKUSa2G1MeA[/YOUTUBE]
THIS IS IT TRAILOR
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c120MisMii8[/YOUTUBE]
MJ TRIBUTE AT MTV VMA 2009


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 14, 2009)

Day freaking one!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 15, 2009)

The preview looked fucking awesome. *sighs* Oh, what could have been...


----------



## Prince of Pop (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, since I'm still not happy for not going to his concert since his death, I am happy to check his rehearsals on big screen.


----------



## forumer147 (Sep 15, 2009)

I guess he deserves to have a documentary film atleast ....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

GODDAMN.

It would have been a show. . .


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2009)

Will probably end up watching it.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Sep 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Billie Jean performance on the big screen, PLEASE.



The rehearsal for Billie Jean will be on the movie, don't worry, there was a little clip of Michael rehearsing "Human Nature". I also found out just now the movie is PG rating as I predicted for sure.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 23, 2009)

its gonna be good to see his last performance. even though it was only a rehearsal


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 23, 2009)

Last thing I want to see. He will probably not tell his pedophilia stories in the movie..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 23, 2009)

*also hopes for a Billie Jean freestyle at the end of the song*

GODDAMN, I waited over 5 years for another Billie Jean performance.


----------



## Mihael (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome, it seems pretty good, hoping for some Billie Jean.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 23, 2009)

Another MJ performance I'd love to see again is Stranger to Moscow.

Damn it. . .


----------



## Prince of Pop (Sep 24, 2009)

We'll have to see if he can do "Stranger In Moscow", I'd love him to do "Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'" and "Dirty Diana" (which he hasn't done since Bad Tour) again. I wouldn't trust most of the people unless you're from major cities.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2009)

And now there's a new album coming out alongside the movie.

With a poem reading by MJ.

Cool.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah I heard about it, I think I'm gonna get that. I also believe book "Dancing The Dream" should  be re-released.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

Tickets on sale NOW.

Just got mine at the theatre.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Sep 27, 2009)

I wanna get the tickets, but only from Cineplex and Empire DAMMIT!!!Where I'm from there is no Cineplex or Empire. I'm so pissed off right.


----------



## krome (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll check this out.


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 27, 2009)

I can't really tell what this is supposed to be about, other than a documentary of some part of his life.

It's only a matter of time before there is a lifetime movie channel script floating around. Mark my words.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 28, 2009)

Documentary about his final year/days and making of his would-be final show.


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

When is the movie/documentary coming out?


----------



## Prince of Pop (Sep 29, 2009)

October 28th in North America. Well you should check out the official website it'll when the movie premieres in other countires.

Source


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 7, 2009)

Bad news guys, that damned Sony refuses to release the "This Is It" single. They're lying releasing the single and now they're saying they're not releasing it? Damn Sony, they're bunch of liars.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2009)

It's Sony.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn right it is Sony and they're about to be boycotted, it's 2002 all over again for them regard MJ anyways, they cancelled MJ's promotion for "Invincible" and now the fans and possibly including myself are boycotting Sony for refusing to release a "This Is It" single.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 13, 2009)

The full song of "This Is It" is out now
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-mFOqxlhk8[/YOUTUBE]

Here's the song lists that are featured in the movie:
:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj
1."Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'"
2."Speechless"
3."Bad"
4."Smooth Criminal"
5."Don't Stop 'til You Get Enough"
6."Jam"
7."They Don't Care About Us"
8."HIStory"
9."The Way You Make Me Feel"
10."I'll Be There"
11."Human Nature"
12."I Want You Back"
13."The Love You Save"
14."Shake Your Body (Down to the Ground)"
15."I Just Can't Stop Loving You"
16."Thriller"
17."Threatened"
18."Who Is It"
19."Beat It"
20."Black or White"
21."Earth Song"
22."Billie Jean"
23."Man in the Mirror"
24."This Is It"


----------



## Bart (Oct 14, 2009)

"This Is It" is a rather brilliant song


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 14, 2009)

It is. Another news, Michael Jackson has 5 nominations by the American Music Awards including "Artist Of The Year".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

"This Is It" today.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 28, 2009)

Finally! I'm gonna see it tonight. What about you guys? That is if Comic Book Guy is the only who can answer and has been here all the time, what about you?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2009)

Going to see it on friday


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll see it if I can get tickets, I figure it'll be pretty insane getting in since it's open for just 2 weeks.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of watching that in theatres with my mom later, whenever we go out of town again.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm probably gonna end up seeing this on Friday with some friends.

Eh. It might be worth the watch.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 28, 2009)

I just came back moments ago. It was...AWESOME!!! Funny thing is right in the middle of the movie I have to pee real bad, I did manage to hold until after the credits is done.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 29, 2009)

Saw it! Freaking EPIC! loved every moment of it.


----------



## Bart (Oct 29, 2009)

This has recieved some rather brilliant reviews so far, and I believe it was now taken $7.4 million so far, which is rather impressive.

I am also looking forward to Invictus and Avatar this year.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

maybe i'll go watch it


----------



## Riamu (Oct 29, 2009)

It says in the commercials that it may contain scary images


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 29, 2009)

*THAT WAS IT.*

Goddamn it. . . THAT WAS IT.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 30, 2009)

Riamu said:


> It says in the commercials that it may contain scary images



It's because of "Thriller" that's why. "Thriller" is a scary as hell short fil he did. That never scared me, not one bit, I remember seeing the film that I have, it was hilarious. Wait till you see the rehearsals of "Thriller".


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Oct 31, 2009)

Prince of Pop said:


> It's because of "Thriller" that's why. "Thriller" is a scary as hell short fil he did. That never scared me, not one bit, I remember seeing the film that I have, it was hilarious. *Wait till you see the rehearsals of "Thriller"*.



That rehearsal was fuckin EPIC. I nearly pissed my pants when:


*Spoiler*: __ 



MJ came out of that huge ass black widow!!!




And the rehearsal of Smooth Criminal just left me speechless. My eyes were fixed on the big screen for the entire movie. Easily one of the best movies I have ever seen in my life.

:mj               :mj               :mj


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 31, 2009)

Smooth Criminal was like, GODDAMN.

MJ and Bogie? And Rita Hayworth?

FUCKING A.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2009)

It was amazing! He didn't moonwalk or bring out the sequined glove for Billie Jean but it was fucking incredible- even without the crowd, swarovski costumes, and props.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2009)

It just makes me wonder what the concert would've been like...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 1, 2009)

I can answer that:

A Michael Jackson concert with influences of Broadway theatre, cinema IMAX film theatre experience, Golden Age Hollywood, 3D, and Cirque de Soleil. . . 

Did I mention a Michael Jackson concert too?

He's still the greatest entertainer who ever lived. It would have been the greatest show our generation would ever know.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 2, 2009)

I liked it.


----------



## Bart (Nov 2, 2009)

'This Is It' has made $101 million worldwide in 5 days


----------



## Mia (Nov 2, 2009)

amazing film amazing Michael. everything he did was so magical <3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 3, 2009)

theyre extending it ;p


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 3, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> theyre extending it ;p



Apparently, the movie was just too fucking awesome, so they had no choice...


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 4, 2009)

Indeed guys, sadly he didn't moonwalk during "Billie Jean", but he can still do the sidewalk. I liked the girl for "Earth Song", she is so adorable.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 4, 2009)

No Smooth Criminal lean either.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 12, 2009)

It's been 2 weeks now. The movie did really well on the box office. Despite being 2nd to Disney's "A Christmas Carol" in North America, but did topped it in Europe. The album for "This Is It" topped the charts to #1 in US, Canada, Japan, Sweden, France, Italy and some other countries. Impressive huh?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually, I thought it should have brought in a lot more money, the film.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 12, 2009)

I was positively surprised. I didnt bother to see it even though I am a big MJ-Fan. But a friend invited me to the theatres, and actually I really liked.
I was pretty impressed by his stamina. Didnt know that he was in such a good shape.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 13, 2009)

Have any of you check out "The Lopez Tonight"? I never seen it until now. Judith Hill performs my favourite MJ track of all time "Man In The Mirror".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mxPWgsbBRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2009)

She has a great voice.

Positively surprised at her ethnic make-up too. I mean no offense, but I never thought I see a black-coloured person with distinct Asian features.

Go diversity!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, she is Japanese decendent and her ancestry came from Africans.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2009)

that was a good performance by her. and that is a great song


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 26, 2009)

The movie is ready for pre-order on both DVD and Blu-Ray, go to Post #688. There's also a movie poster to add with your purhcase.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm going to wait for at least a year before thinking about getting it.

Because it's Michael Jackson, "updated" re-releases are a constant.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay, have it your way, but I wanna get both DVD and Blu-Ray.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 9, 2009)

You know what I predict for 2010? I predict that the Bad Tour will be ready for a release, I'd say they should release a 3 disc set DVD of the Bad Tour:

1st Disc- Rome 88'
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOm7l1UsgXE[/YOUTUBE]

2nd Disc- London 88'
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwcODkECIJc[/YOUTUBE]

3rd Disc- Los Angeles 89'
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dgawtX-B7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------

